# Cutlass Dash Board



## texas254 (Feb 16, 2011)

Say, I'm lookin to pull my dash out of my cutty (cuz its cracked as f*ck) to fiberglass it!  Tryn 2 see if anyone has *DETAILED* instructions on how to pull tha dash out.... even more so, would love to see a step-by-step with pictures if anyone got one or know where one is. Anyone got any leads? I got some pics/info from a couple gbody forums, but they all seem to be confusing as sh*t. I need some help from someone who has done it SUCCESSFULLY witout breakin sh*t even more. Let me know wats good!


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

im pretty sure there is an exact thread on what your asking try using the search feature and type in gbody dash or something like that but i remember someone pulling out a dash and doing apretty throgouh pics detail post on it


----------



## texas254 (Feb 16, 2011)

Ive been searchin for days and cant find that damn thread. If anyone can find tha thread that give the detailed pics of removing the cutlass dash, post link in this thread.


----------



## jojo928 (Jun 10, 2011)

TTT...I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW ASWELL


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

here.... however it says use bondo to fill in the cracks... i would use duraglass (fiberglass reinforced bondo) which would help it from recracking later on or losing adhesion and cracking which in return would piss you off after paint

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/27-custom-interiors/224172-glassin-dash-build-up.html

my bad you said you wanna know how to pull the dash


thats now that hard you just remove all the bolts holding it down haha... shouldnt be any harder than my caprice just alot of screws and nuts


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I always just get the tools and start removing the bolts/screws :yes: No need for help :no:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Exactly what KAKALAK posted......otherwise go to your local parts store and invest in a Hanes manual, they should show you how to break it down as well.


----------



## texas254 (Feb 16, 2011)

Tried all the local parts stores (NAPA, Autozone, Oreillys, and Advanced Auto Parts). They said they cant even get them because Olds is no longer in biz... just like how you cant get parts. They tried ordering from other dealers and they all said they aint got none. I just know i wanna glass it but dont wanna break it when i pull it off.


----------



## texas254 (Feb 16, 2011)

Aint that a bitch! Of all places.... ebay got tha manual for $5. In the meantime, if someone can find that link itll still be useful.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Ebay was going to be my next suggestion.

Honestly, there are like 3 screws on the top of the dash, and 4 or 5 under the dash. It is really eash to pull the dash on them, and not really anything to break. Just take your time, and be patient. It will come off easy.


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

texas254 said:


> Tried all the local parts stores (NAPA, Autozone, Oreillys, and Advanced Auto Parts). They said they cant even get them because Olds is no longer in biz... just like how you cant get parts. They tried ordering from other dealers and they all said they aint got none. I just know i wanna glass it but dont wanna break it when i pull it off.


YOU NEED A BOOK I GOT 2 OF THEM FOR CUTLASS...10$ EACH HOLLA


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

79 cutty said:


> Ebay was going to be my next suggestion.
> 
> Honestly, there are like 3 screws on the top of the dash, and 4 or 5 under the dash. It is really eash to pull the dash on them, and not really anything to break. Just take your time, and be patient. It will come off easy.


AN BE PREPARED TO SPEND 12 HOURS DOING IT IF ITS YOUR FIRST TIME


----------



## texas254 (Feb 16, 2011)

I for some reason am really good at taking/rebuilding stuff. I'm just worried about my dash because like i said, its cracked adn i dont wanna make that shit worse. And i know i can go to junk yard and get another one... but shit... aint no point if imma mess that hoe up too! :dunno:


----------



## texas254 (Feb 16, 2011)

For those who want pics of step by step removal, i pretty much know how to now. When i do it i will take pics and post for step by step process. Instrument panel is hardest thing, but that really only took me 10 minutes the FIRST time (including getn speedo cable off), so the rest of the dash will be a breeze. Hang tite and ill post soon.


----------



## KustomKreationz (Nov 24, 2005)

http://www.78-88olds.com/forum/showthread.php?t=272

:thumbsup:


----------

